# Valvoline LL04 on sale



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

FYI
To the end of this month, Valvoline SynPower SAE 5W40 MST is on sale for $5 per quart at the Napa store. The oil has the BMW LL04 approval
http://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/VAR966/VAR966


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

+1:thumbup:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

montr said:


> FYI
> To the end of this month, Valvoline SynPower SAE 5W40 MST is on sale for $5 per quart at the Napa store. The oil has the BMW LL04 approval
> http://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/VAR966/VAR966


Brand	Valvoline
Item Weight	11.8 pounds
Product Dimensions	4.2 x 2.6 x 9 inches
Origin	China
Item model number	VV966
Manufacturer Part Number	VV966

Its made in China....I'll pass


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

totitan said:


> Brand	Valvoline
> Item Weight	11.8 pounds
> Product Dimensions	4.2 x 2.6 x 9 inches
> Origin	China
> ...


Where do you find here it is made? $4.99/qt is a pretty good price for sure.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I just now glanced through a history of Ashland Oil and Valvoline and saw no evidence of a Chinese source. A knockoff maybe? 

I found this for that particular product, also with no mention of China
http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/content/GenuinePartsCompany/726022pdf?$PDF$

I did notice the LL-04 specification and for "gasoline engines."

We pass an Ashland Co. refinery on our travels. Of course, that's Dino-oil. Maybe China is selling synthetic base stock.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I stick with Mobil 1. No idea where it is made though?:dunno:

Pretty much everything is made in China now days.

10 years ago I wanted to buy a high quality gas grill. Read about a brand called Vermont Castings (made in Vermont right?), and it was a bit pricey for a basic BBQ Grill. Bought it at Home Depot, brought it home and when I opened the box, "Made in China". I felt decepted (sp?).

It turned out to be a pretty well made grill after all but the company went bankrupt, apparently due to stiff competition from the cheaper "made in china" grills.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

On my obsolescent Windoze computer I have a list of websites that themselves list purveyors of exclusively American made products. Not everything is pre-made in America.

That's why, for instance, I have a cabinet full of reasonably common household chemicals in the garage.

There's a fun little e-book, maybe the first one I bought, _Why Is There Anti-freeze in My Toothpaste_ or some such. Very enlightening.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> I just now glanced through a history of Ashland Oil and Valvoline and saw no evidence of a Chinese source. A knockoff maybe?
> 
> I found this for that particular product, also with no mention of China
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/content/GenuinePartsCompany/726022pdf?$PDF$
> ...


Does the LL04 mean that it would be ESP? I recall our cars require a low ash oil lest we foul up the DPF? I recall buying Mobil 1 that states it was ESP.:dunno:

This is what I have been using to top off with in between OCIs: It is almost $13.00/qt, maybe $107/case of 12.

http://www.amazon.com/Mobil-5W-30-Synthetic-Motor-Bottles/dp/B00IJP5972


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

montr said:


> FYI
> To the end of this month, Valvoline SynPower SAE 5W40 MST is on sale for $5 per quart at the Napa store. The oil has the BMW LL04 approval
> http://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/VAR966/VAR966


Montr,

Although it indicates LL04, the specification says it for "gasoline" engines.

I would stick with an ESP formula like Mobil 1 to avoid issues with the DPF. The Mobil 1 ESP is about $9.00/qt at Napa, which is still a good price compared with others like Pep Boys. I find the ESP is hard to find.

It is also made in USA!
Brand 
Mobil 1

Model 
103469-12PK

Item Weight 
24.6 pounds

Product Dimensions 
15.2 x 9.2 x 8.9 inches

Origin 
USA

Item model number 
103469-12PK

Manufacturer Part Number 
103469-12PK


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,

I have the spec sheet. They make two types, with ILSAC and without ILSAC. Without ILSAC is for Diesel Engines with DPF and is ESP.

Hard to say which one it is being offered for sale a Napa?:dunno:

It appears to be the MST which is the correct one for Diesel Engines. Very cheap price, wonder why?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Where do you find here it is made? $4.99/qt is a pretty good price for sure.


On the Amazon listing for that oil under Technical Details.

i use Total Quartz INEO Long Life ACEA/API 5W-30 Engine Oil - 5 Quart $35.86 from Amazon

Possesses the most current specifications and is known as a "new generation" oil throughout Europe; It is especially adapted to German diesel technology although it can be used on gasoline engines as well
Specially approved by VW, Audi, Mercedes-Benz and BMW; Developed using TOTAL's advanced Low SAPS Technology to increase the longevity of the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) and provide extended drain intervals while being environmentally friendly
ACEA C3
Meets: VOLKSWAGEN VW 504.00/507.00 and retroactive applicability: VW 502.00/505.01, VW 502.00/505.00, VW 501.01/505.00; BMW LL-04 - and BMW LL-01 retroactive; MERCEDES-BENZ MB-Approval 229.51 - and MB-229.31 retroactive; PORSCHE C30
Here is its Amazon Technical details

Brand	Total
Model	188058-5QT
Item Weight	9.7 pounds
Product Dimensions	11.2 x 9.3 x 4.9 inches
Origin	France
Item model number	188058-5QT
Manufacturer Part Number	188058-5QT


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Very happy with Rotella T 5/40 in the gallon jugs, $17 from amazon with subscription, which can just be one jug every six months if you don't drive a lot. Of course that is after my car forgot to spell.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

totitan said:


> Brand	Valvoline
> Item Weight	11.8 pounds
> Product Dimensions	4.2 x 2.6 x 9 inches
> Origin	China
> ...


I do not know where you got this info.
The oil is for diesel engine, it is low Ash for the DEF and LL04 approved (it is on the list of approved oil for the 335d in BMW TIS) . Valvoline USA product datasheet say that is made in USA or Canada. The bottle clearly say that it is made in the USA


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

montr said:


> I do not know where you got this info.
> The oil is for diesel engine, it is low Ash for the DEF and LL04 approved (it is on the list of approved oil for the 335d in BMW TIS) . Valvoline USA product datasheet say that is made in USA or Canada. The bottle clearly say that it is made in the USA


Ive already said that I got it from Amazons listing for the product. I made no claim as to the accuracy of Amazons listing.

http://www.amazon.com/Valvoline-Syn...sr=8-1&keywords=valvoline+5w40#productDetails


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

:rofl: We are good guys,

This oil meets the spec. It is a very good price vs. others.

End of discussion, no?:dunno:


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I added a quart of Mobil ESP right after I got a low oil level warning. Dipstick check confirmed it was very low, just below the low mark. I hadn't been paying attention to the oil level and I guess I've been driving around with the oil level gradually decreasing since my last oil change 4500 miles ago. Anyway, I bought the 0W-30 because it's all they had in a LL-04 oil at the auto parts store. One quart did the job. It was $10. At this point with 106500 miles on my car, I should switch to 5W-40, at least for the summer. Anyone else run a heavier grade in their diesel?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

sirbikes said:


> I added a quart of Mobil ESP right after I got a low oil level warning. Dipstick check confirmed it was very low, just below the low mark. I hadn't been paying attention to the oil level and I guess I've been driving around with the oil level gradually decreasing since my last oil change 4500 miles ago. Anyway, I bought the 0W-30 because it's all they had in a LL-04 oil at the auto parts store. One quart did the job. It was $10. At this point with 106500 miles on my car, I should switch to 5W-40, at least for the summer. Anyone else run a heavier grade in their diesel?


I am now at 87K miles. I used to change the oil at twice the recommended interval, 6500 miles. The last 2 oil change are at the 13K miles interval. I have used over time 5W-30 (Castrol SLX, Mobil 1 ESP) and 5W-40 (Lubri-Moly, Valvoline), all are BMW LL04 approved.

My car does not consume any oil (less than 1/2 qt between oil change). I had many issues with the car but none related to the oil. Most of the issues are related to the "experimental" emission equipment. I did not see any measurable difference in fuel economy or engine noise from one brand of oil or grade of oil. Looking inside the valve cover, I do not see any sludge or buildup.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

jfxogara said:


> Very happy with Rotella T 5/40 in the gallon jugs, $17 from amazon with subscription, which can just be one jug every six months if you don't drive a lot. Of course that is after my car forgot to spell.


Dumb question but wouldn't you need 2 gallons i.e. Two jugs for the change? I use Rotella T6 5W-40 for same reason you state. Sure is nice to do change for $40 + cost of filter. I don't mess with ordering oil over Internet and just get it at Walmart


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I hope I did not do any damage to the motor running it near the low level for so long. The level sensor appears to be somewhat optimistic because the dipstick check showed below the low mark when the warning message first appeared.


----------

